# winnebago county



## tapples

any shrooms yet?


----------



## carpet crawler

Between work and pickin' the last few weeks I haven't been on the pc to much. Last week of April I found over 100 small greys.Since May first found a mix of nice greys and yelllows just undre 20 pounds.The ones I found yesterday were a little moldy and old. Might try one more time in the next few days but I think it is near the end!CC


----------



## rookiemistake19

Found this one this morning by a dying black cherry tree. Soil temp was 54 degrees. You think it just popped or popped during a previous warm spell and then stopped growing when it cooled down?


----------



## 25lieb

Looks brand new. Wait a week and it'll be a good one


----------



## EL sporador

rookiemistake19 said:


> View attachment 559
> Found this one this morning by a dying black cherry tree. Soil temp was 54 degrees. You think it just popped or popped during a previous warm spell and then stopped growing when it cooled down?


It is a false morel


----------



## rookiemistake19

You think so sporador? I don't but im no seasoned vet. I covered it up and will check on it saturday. will post an update for sure.


----------



## shroomhunting

I wouldn't say its false. It could be a black morel, which would be very uncommon for your area. It could be false, or it could be a yellow that has more vertical ridges. Wait and see...


----------



## EL sporador

Yeah, you're right...technically they are a Morchella Semilibera, or "half free" as they are commonly known because of how the cap is attached to the stem.

http://www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml


----------



## sharky597

Definitely a young half free or "peckerhead". People have certain tolerances to them but my family and I will eat the decent ones we find each year. Good find though because morels are usually close by.


----------



## carpet crawler

Found a few today 3 hours in the woods!


----------



## rookiemistake19

Got out with my aunt who was super excited to find her first morel. Glad the hour drive paid off. A few were drying up which sucks to see. Some more rain would help.


----------



## carpet crawler

Here come da RAIN!


----------

